# Bases for sightseeing Calais to Provence and back



## harry (Jun 8, 2005)

We are having 20 days in France late April/Early May.The plan is to spend at least half the time in Provence. My idea was to move on every couple of days and make a tour suitable for our VW T4.
Having bought the new Aires book, Mrs Harry now informs me that she wants a couple of bases in Provence,one on the way down(Annecy??) and one on the way back(Ardeche? Macon??) and radiate out from them.. The compromise is that we can wildcamp/aire in between the centres.
I have had a good look at previous posts especially the" top 10" French experiences Can anyone help with "centres" where we might spend 4 or 5 nights?? This will include the 2 in provence to radiate to see as much as possible(the riviera could be sacrificed)
Mrs Harry will then be able to enjoy the drive away awning without a lot of stressful moves .


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

bump


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Might I suggest
Calais - Reims - Dijon - Annecy - Provence out
and
Provence - St-Etienne - Moulins - Nevers- Blois - Chartres - Abbeville - Calais, back. Or vice versa.

The whole route can be done toll free on good N and D roads.

If you choose to travel onwards when you move instead of staying and 'radiating out' it will cut your total distance (fuel bill) and make each 'hop' relatively short.
It should also be possible to do the whole trip using Aires.

On one of our trips we spent ten days travelling from Cherbourg to Bairritz spending each night in a village/town/city with had something special or interesting to see/do. We drove about two or three hours each day at a leisurely pace.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I totally agree. Having a base is what tuggers do isn't it? Much better to plot a circular route. Aires and wild camping abundant and you will be spoilt for choice in those places.

What we tend to do is spend a night or two in a place and then move on. We have a plan as to where we are generally heading. If we come across somewhere thats wonderful we just stay until we have had enough. I appreciate this may not be as practicle on 20 day trip where your time is limited but it doesnt sound like you are tyring to do too much. I love Provence. I would move there in a heart beat.

Might be helpful if you tell us what kind of things you like as regards recommendations. Or if you know where you want to see then just look on here or www.campingcar-infos.com for nearby Aires.


----------



## harry (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks for the replies

Bump??

The point is Mrs Harry does not want to do a circular moving on frequently.....she wants a 3 or 4 centre arrangement for say 4 or 5 nights each but is prepared to endure a few days of longer drives to join up the centres. I cannot convince her otherwise. Harry


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Why not plot a rough route there and back (which you've probably already done) and just go with the flow. You are bound to stumble across some places where you'll be happy to spend a few days especially if you're travelling in new territory for you.

Rather zig zag around your route than keep doing circulars.


Bumping is simply a way of getting a post up to the top again so as to catch more viewers who may have missed it first time around.


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

If you have had little response so far a "bump" brings the topic back to the top of the latest listing so that someone may spot it and make a useful reply to you.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

If you want a campsite around Macon Area I can recommend Gigny Sur Soane

http://www.eurocampindependent.co.uk/campsites/overview.cfm?mc=21

We have used it a few times on our way down and back when we have used the indoor and outdoor pools and the restaurant on site we find good.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

harry said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> Bump??
> 
> The point is Mrs Harry does not want to do a circular moving on frequently.....she wants a 3 or 4 centre arrangement for say 4 or 5 nights each but is prepared to endure a few days of longer drives to join up the centres. I cannot convince her otherwise. Harry


In that case do you have any idea where you want these 3 or 4 centres to be? Are you looking for recomendations of sites / Aires and the best locations of interest or both?


----------



## harry (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks for more help (and explaining Bumping!!). What I would appreciate are 2 sites to spend say 10 days in Provence doing the usual touristy things,without necessarily covering the Riviera. I am fairly clued up on what we might visit but essentially I seek recommendations of a couple sites(ACIS would be a bonus)to allow us to enjoy the history,nature, geology and relaxation.
One site could be to the east of Avignon,Arles and one perhaps nearer the Verdon area There seem to be loads of sites, it's just recommendations I seek. Cheers Harry


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

harry said:


> Thanks for more help (and explaining Bumping!!). What I would appreciate are 2 sites to spend say 10 days in Provence doing the usual touristy things,without necessarily covering the Riviera. I am fairly clued up on what we might visit but essentially I seek recommendations of a couple sites(ACIS would be a bonus)to allow us to enjoy the history,nature, geology and relaxation.
> One site could be to the east of Avignon,Arles and one perhaps nearer the Verdon area There seem to be loads of sites, it's just recommendations I seek. Cheers Harry


We have stayed at Camping du Pont d'Avignon, it's set on the river bank in woodland and is a short walk across the bridge to city itself. Can't recommend anything in the Verdon area.


----------

